# Marco Beltrami PDF Scores: pure awesome!



## Darthmorphling (Jun 25, 2013)

I was watching "A Good Day to Die Hard" and decided to look up the composer. Once I saw that it was Mr. Beltrami, I remembered reading about how he has some of his scores available on his website. I dismissed it then as my notation reading skills were just plain bad then, but he has a lot available for perusal in pdf format.

This is an excellent resource, as other than John Williams and the LOTR symphony, there are not many film scores available. 

So a big thanks to Mr. Beltrami for allowing us to learn from them.

http://www.marcobeltrami.com/credits

Don


----------



## jleckie (Jun 25, 2013)

Ah-yes-I have those. Loved them. I think what I marveled at most was how absolutely simple his percussion is. 

Where other would put layer after layer of Storm Drum in there or what not Marcos got a shaker here, a whale drum there, very minimal but it just works. And its still BIG.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Jun 25, 2013)

Cool...thanks for that!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 25, 2013)

jleckie @ Tue Jun 25 said:


> Ah-yes-I have those. Loved them. I think what I marveled at most was how absolutely simple his percussion is.
> 
> Where other would put layer after layer of Storm Drum in there or what not Marcos got a shaker here, a whale drum there, very minimal but it just works. And its still BIG.



Not just the drums. The way he uses strings rhythmically is terrific as well. Look at Truckzilla pt. 3, bars 5-8 from "A Good Day to Die Hard"


----------

